# Bereits geladene Bytes



## clemson (23. Feb 2005)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mir eine Datei vom Internet herunterladen.

Da die Datei etwas größer sein kann, würde ich gern einen Buffered Reader verwenden. Welche Möglichkeiten bestehen da, die Anzahl der bereits geladenen Bytes aus zu lesen??

Es muss nicht unbedingt ein BufferedReader sein, es kann auch eine andere Klasse sein, mit der ich eine Datei vom Internet herunterladen kann..


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Feb 2005)

die methode read(byte[], ...) liefert dir zurück wie viele bytes er gelesen hat.

oder mit deinBufferedInutStream.available() kannst du Abfrage wir viele Byte seid dem letzten lesen geladen wurden sprich wieder zur Verfügung stehen, ich persöhnlich hab das aber irgedwie noch nie gebraucht.

Hoffe das hilft etwas.


----------



## clemson (23. Feb 2005)

und wenn ich mir jetzt alle heruntergeladenen Bytes in einem byte[] speichere, wie kann ich diesen dann zum Beispiel in ein java.awt.Image umwandeln?


----------



## Icewind (23. Feb 2005)

dazu musst du den file wieder speichern und wenn er ein gif oder so ist kannst du ihn als Image laden 
oder das Image liegt in serialisierter form vor...


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Feb 2005)

Guck mal hier ganz unten: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=13066&highlight=imageio


----------



## clemson (23. Feb 2005)

ich habe noch eine frage:

kann ich ein bild auch noch anders als mittels ImageIO herunterladen?? 

Ich bräuchte irgendetwas, wo er mir die anzahl der bereits geladenen bytes anzeigt...


----------

